# Travel stick



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, I wimped out. Apparently, even at my age I am dangerous on an airplane with a walking stick. I'm not about to risk a good stick in checked baggage. So, while on vacation in Seattle, we visited REI's flagship store. There we bought a pair of treking poles, and removed the snow thingys.

http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/trekking-poles/alpine-ergo-cork-trekking-pole-BD1121430000ALL1.html#start=10

Of course, I couldn't stand it and made a minor modification to mine. I embedded a very small EGA pin on the handle.

View attachment 372

View attachment 373


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice sticks -- did you bring them back with you?


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Rad said:


> Nice sticks -- did you bring them back with you?


Ha ha, yessir, they collapse down enough to just fit diagonally in one of our suitcases. If someone swipes them or we lose the luggage, all we've lost is money, not a labor of love.

Still, I'd prefer to take one of my good sticks on the plane.


----------

